# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #161 lsalpeas, Κερατσινι / Πειραιας

## lsalpeas

Ανεβηκε δυναμικα ο ΚΟΜΒΟΣ με το πρωτο ΒΒ ενεργο

awmn-10139-161 / 5200mhz / 54mbps

Επισης λειτουργει και ΑΡ για χρηστες της περιοχης.


Υλικα
ΤαρατσοPC
Ρ3 1000 
128ΜΒ
5GB H/D Mikrotik
2xpci-mini pci CM9 (atheros)
1x60cm πιατο
1χ85cm πιατο
Customised Feeder

----------


## lsalpeas

εγινε η περισυλλογη των υλικων.
mikrotik και cm9 ειναι ηδη εγκατεστημενες.

Σαββατο οι πρωτες δοκιμες

----------


## lsalpeas

Εγινε το πρωτο link με τον sv1ceb Και την Κυριακη ερχονται και αλλες αλλαγες.....

Το ap λειτουργει κανονικα. Και παιζει και dhcp

----------


## dti

Μπράβο, κάνε καταχώρηση και στο nagios.

----------


## lsalpeas

Εγινε

----------


## lsalpeas

Αναζητηση ΒΒ και βοηθειας.
Εχω σοβαρο προβλημα με τον ceb ειμαι 300μ και δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε σωστο Link

εχουμε εμποδια επειδη ειμαστε και οι δυο μας μονοκατοικιες.

Εχω την δυνατοτητα στην ταρατσα μου να βαλω οτι θελω αλλα δεν ξερω τι.

Με ενα scan που κανω βλεπω τα παρακατω.
2339 -82 εως -80
4343 -88 εως -82
7453 -77 εως -70
Jstiva ~-80 
Speedy 5091 -90 εως -85 

Ολα αυτα γινονται με ΠΙΑΤΟ 60cm offset αυτο το μακροστενο και το αφρικανικο feeder του 4343 (δανεικο)

Να αλλαξω πιατο? Τι να κανω βοηθηστε με λιγο........ 

cm9 ειναι και ειναι 2 interface ετοιμα για link

----------


## mbjp

καμμια πανοραμικη φωτογραφια εχεις;

----------


## lsalpeas

θα βγαλω μολις κατεβω στο σπιτι γιατι τωρα ειμαι στην εργασια μου....

----------


## SV1EFT

Έλα Προφήτη Ηλία βλέπεις Πειραιά λιμάνι?
Τον 1790 η τον 405 η τον 23 ? τίποτα?
Ρε Λευτέρη ο Στέλιος έβλεπε τους πάντες μήπως πρέπει να φτιάξουμε 
ένα 8 μέτρο ιστό με σκαλοπάτια δεμένο καλά και να ξαναδοκιμάσουμε?
Κάτι σαν του ΚΩΣΤΑ.

----------


## lsalpeas

Τακη ειναι η μονη λυση μου αυτη. με τον ιστο του κωστα θα τα βλεπω ολα και θα λυσω και ολα μου τα προβληματα.

Το θεμα ειναι ποιος θα τον φτιαξει... 

Αν μπορει ο Κωστας να τον ετοιμασει και να τον ριξουμε επανω εγω ειμαι μεσα. εξαλλου η ταρατσα μου ανηκει...

----------


## vassilis3

Θα δοκιμασω να μεταφερω την ομνι μου,
σου εχω στείλει το τηλεφωνό μου
Κανε σκαν σε Β αλλα και σε Α και πες μας τι βλεπεις
Αν θες βοηθεια ενημερωσε, και θα δουμε
Στην τελική βάλε και τα δυο πιατα να παιζουνε με SSID Isalpeas (node db) Psaxno BB) na doume an se piasei kaneis

----------


## vassilis3

δοκίμασε να κάνεις ενα σκαν άλλαξα μέρος και κλίση στην omni

----------


## lsalpeas

θα δοκιμασω σημερα vasillis

----------


## lsalpeas

Πετυχαμε με τον vasilli ενα connection αφου καταφερε ο Κωστας να μας συνδεση.

Τωρα αυτο που μενει ειναι αν θελει ο vasillis να το γυρισουμε σε BB και αναζηταω ακομα ενα ΑΤΟΜΟ για ΒΒ

Θελω τα φωτα σας για τρισωληνιο πυργο 6Μ

----------


## lsalpeas

Ανακοινωση.

Μεταφεραμε τον "πυλώνα" του sw1jgg αυτο το κτηνος που ειχε στην ταρατσα του στην δικια μου.

Δεν εχει ακομα τοποθετηθη. 
Προς το παρον βρισκεται σε οριζοντια μορφη. 
Εχω διαθεσιμες 2 cm9 και 2 πιατα 60cm και ενα 80αρι.

Οποιος πιστευει και θελει BB μαζι μου. Ειμαι ανοιχτος στης προτασεις σας.

Μολις τοποθετηθη θα γινει το scan Και θα αναφερω τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## papashark

Iσως και να βλεπόμαστε. Το Ιf που είχα προς τον Κώστα στους 5500 εξακολουθεί να περιμένει εκπέμποντας  ::

----------


## lsalpeas

Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που θα βαλουμε τα πρωτα επανω.... θα κανω δοκιμη....

----------


## papashark

ακυρο, δεν σε βλέπω, μπερδεύτηκα με άλλον.

----------


## lsalpeas

Τοποθετησα την κατασκευη του Κωστα στην ταρατσα μου.

Πλεον μπορω να βγαλω link....

Σας επισυναπτω φωτογραφιες απο την κατασκευη αλλα και την περιοχη που βλεπω....

----------


## lsalpeas

Ακομα μερικες φωτογραφιες απο το σημειο

----------


## lsalpeas

Το σαββατο μεσημερακι θα γινει και το πρωτο scan Με το Mikrotik μου και απο εκει και περα βλεπουμε και κανουμε.

Θελω αν γινεται να βγαλω 2 ΒΒ μιας και υπαρχουν διαθεσιμες η cm9 τα πιατα και τα feeder....

Aκομα η κατασκευη απαιτει μερικες αλλαγες οπως και την μεταφορα του mikrotik στην κορυφη τις σκαλας για μηδενικες απωλειες.... 

Μπαινουμε ενεργα στον χωρο λογο οτι η περιοχη ειναι υποβαθμισμενη αρκετα.....

----------


## dti

Καλή επιτυχία κι ελπίζω τώρα να βγουν τα πολυπόθητα links!  ::

----------


## lsalpeas

Ναι αυτο νομιζω και εγω τωρα...

Η σκαλα εχει ξεπερασει την διπλανη κατοικια οποτε δεν εχω προβλημα.
Βλεπω το φουγαρο τις ΔΕΗ κανονικα......

----------


## lsalpeas

Αναζητω ΒΒ και βοηθεια για να γινουν τα ΒΒ.

Αυτο που χρειαζομαι ειναι ενα Laptop με cm9 και να κουμπωσουμε στις κεραιες για να βγαλουμε τα ΒΒ η τουλαχιστον να συντονισουμε μεχρι να βρεθουν τα αλλα ακρα ΒΒ

----------


## dti

Δεν θα σου πρότεινα laptop... μάλλον λόγω ύψους και λειτουργικού...
Καλύτερα να δοκιμάσεις μ΄ένα wrap / routerboard με mikrotik ή κάποια linux διανομή (voyage) στηριγμένο στον ιστό ακριβώς πίσω από την κεραία.
Αν θες, υπάρχει κάποιο διαθέσιμο για τις δοκιμές σου.

----------


## lsalpeas

εκανα ενα scan και βρηκα τον 2339 και τον foxer 

Τωρα προς το παρον εχω σηκωσει ενα link στα 2,4 με vasillis 3473 Και ενα με τον 2339

Προς το παρον δουλευουν καλα.
Περιμενω τον Kostas_218 Να κανουμε ενα scan ακομα με το Laptop αλλα κατω αυτη τη φορα για να μπορεσω να βρω και αλλους πιθανα ενδιαφερομενους.


Θα τα πουμε την ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ στο FLOCA

----------


## lsalpeas

Να κανω μια ηλιθια ερωτηση?
Για βλεπω σε πολλες φωτογραφιες απο τον εξοπλισμο τον κομβων και τα πιατα τα εχουνε τοποθετημενα ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ και οχι κανονικα...

Μηπως ειναι καλυτερα να τα βαλω και εγω αναποδα?

----------


## lsalpeas

Μετα απο πολυ κοπο βγαλαμε ενα πολυ δυνατο link με τον sw1klk
Το link Παιζει στους 5200mhz με ταχυτητα 54mb

Ευχαριστω τον βαγγελη για τον χρονο που διαθεσε.

----------


## lsalpeas

Προχωραμε στην αναννεωση.
Λογο εληψης ΙF το 2,4 ΑΡ ηταν κλειστο για λιγες ημερες (  ::  )

Απο σημερα παιζει παλι το ΑΡ κανονικα χωρις προβληματα.
Το ΑΡ ειναι ενα USR με εξωτερικη κεραια.
Παιζει με ssid AWMN-161AP

ελευθερο , 

Τοποθετησα ενα ακομα πιατο προς τον 12228 για το δευτερο ΒΒ

Αν θελεις κανε συνδεση ,,

----------


## lsalpeas

Μεταφερθήκαμε πλέον στα Σεπολια.

Κόμβος lsalpeas (#161) Σεπολια,

Εξοπλισμός :
1x Routerboard
1x Routerboard SXT HG5
3x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g
2x GRID 30db
1x omni 8 db
Καλωδιο LMR400

Λειτουργικό :
Mikrotik v6.xx with BGP + routing filter, σε κοινό AS.

BB link :
1 link ενεργο με ttel (#6275 )
1 link ενεργο με anman (#5078 )
1 link ενεργο με litrotis (#2841 )

----------


## lsalpeas

Καλησπέρα και εύχομαι σε όλους υγεία


Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής

Εγώ έχω έναν κόμβο ο θεός να τον κάνει στην ταράτσα , έχω να τον ελέγξω δυο χρόνια
Ανακάλυψα σήμερα ότι δεν παίζει τίποτα και απλά μου καίει ρεύμα 
Κανένα από τα link δεν είναι ενεργά είτε φταίω εγώ είτε η άλλη μεριά

Αξίζει να ασχοληθώ με το να ξαναβγώ στην αναζήτησή και να φτιάξω τα λινκ μου η το awmn το παλιό κλασικό δεν υπάρχει πια και αδίκως ασχολούμαι ;

Τι έχει να μου προσφέρει το AWMN σε σχέση με μια γραμμή Ίντερνετ , γιατί απ´οτι θυμάμαι όταν ήταν ενεργό καμοια υπηρεσία δεν λειτουργεί 

Σχεδόν το 90% τον υπηρεσιών / ιστοσελίδων είναι εκτός λειτουργίας. 
Και φυσικά το wind χωρίς καμοια ενημέρωση όποτε ψάχνεις και ότι κάτσει
Γιατί αν είναι το AWMN μόνο για να διαμοιράζεις αρχεία DC++ torrent κλπ δεν αξίζει μιας και όλα αυτά τα βρίσκεις public

Τι είναι αυτό λοιπόν που θα με κάνει να χαλάσω πολύτιμο χρόνο από την οικογένεια μου για να στρώσει τα link και να ξανά συνδεθώ μαζί σας,

Τι προτάσεις σας παρακαλώ 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## geolos

Καλησπέρα
Αφότου δε βρίσκεις κανενα ενδιαφέρον καλύτερα να ξοδέψεις τον πολύτιμο χρόνο στην οικογένειά σου.
Το awmn είναι ενεργο,οχι όμως όπως ήτανε φυσικά..παραμένει ενεργό βέβαια για αυτούς που έχουν μεράκι  ::  
για ενεργούς κόμβους δες bgpmap.geolos.com

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk

----------

